# Valentino rockstud sneakers vs Gucci sneakers white for women



## romanceandpearl

Hello everyone,

I am looking to purchase my first designer white sneaker and I’m torn between the Valentino rockstud pyramid sneakers vs the Gucci white sneakers with the bee (womens). Any opinions on which one would be more comfortable/classic/goes with more outfits?


----------



## lill_canele

I have no experience with either of them but a couple of my friends have the Gucci ones and say they are very comfortable.

Overall, since they're both white sneakers, you can't really go wrong with the versatility.

However, the words of "11. Rockstud untitled" looks a little silly and is a no for me. (If it just said "V" or valentino, I'd be okay with it.)

Something to keep in mind is that since shoes are the easiest to get wear and tear, I'm not sure how the studs are attached and they could eventually come off in the long run. Of course, if you're generally more careful with your shoes, it probably won't happen. (I am not lol)


----------

